# Breeder put of to pasture w/ pix



## daddyzig (Feb 27, 2012)

the big bright one is a female. It is a breeder from the stocked ponds the dnr uses. At about four years age the dnr pulls them from the ponds and release them into the streams with the fingerlings. Congrants on getting one they dont hang in the schools or the normal fishing holes.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I caught a few of those brood stock stockers. They dont put up much of a fight but there are some hogs in there... From what ive been told those fish were extras from the Proud Lake plant. (If that was caught where i think it is)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> Very nice art.


Troutguy thanks a lot! I'm finishing up my first 'commission' of my buddy's 30" White River, AR brown. I'll post pix later.

Hully


----------



## silverspoons (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice fish and I like the drawing!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

That's one big ugly HOG Hully, male, female, stocker or otherwise!
Congrats!!
Don


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

You up in my neck of the woods again Scott? We can do a float soon and I can show you many more of those frankenfish are hiding out.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Duuuude your art is phenomenal!!!!! What's the chances you doing a sketch of me holdin my biggest to date steelie?!? Gorgeous PiG brown btw!!! "she" is absolutely beautiful 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Duuuude your art is phenomenal!!!!! What's the chances you doing a sketch of me holdin my biggest to date steelie?!? Gorgeous PiG brown btw!!! "she" is absolutely beautiful
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the compliments! All you have to do is send me a nice jpeg or your steely to [email protected] and I'll get working on it straight away!

Thanks,

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Maverick1 said:


> You up in my neck of the woods again Scott? We can do a float soon and I can show you many more of those frankenfish are hiding out.


 
Hey Mav

I was being shown around by my friend Matt Stockton. I'll shout at ya next time we're up at way! Good to hear from ya!

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Duuuude your art is phenomenal!!!!! What's the chances you doing a sketch of me holdin my biggest to date steelie?!? Gorgeous PiG brown btw!!! "she" is absolutely beautiful
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Here are some pix of the one I made of my buddy's 30" White River dinosaur. 20" girth! Pluse the start of the piece I'm doing for another client

Enjoy 

Hully


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's seriously good stuff right there Hully.


----------

